# 100Hz Einstellung in Nvidia Systemsteuerung



## WalterWachtel (2. August 2017)

Hallo Leute,

ganz einfache Frage. Wenn man in der Nvidia Systemsteuerung die Auflösung anpasst und dabei die Hz von 60 auf 100Hz anhebt und der Bildschirm das dann übernimmt ist ja erstmal alles gut soweit. Meine Frage dazu ist: übernimmt er das auch gleichzeitig in den Spielen? 

Monitor ist in dem Fall ein Sony  FullHd Fernseher mit eigentlich 60Hz. Getestet habe ich es in Spielen leider noch nicht,  da ich eigentlich nicht an dem Ferseher zocke. Aber vllt sollte ich es mal testen ob sich das ganze gut spielen lässt.


----------



## IICARUS (2. August 2017)

Innerhalb von Spielen kann normalerweise auch die Hz des Monitors mit bestimmt werden, bekommt man aber nur dann angezeigt wenn der Monitor diese Hz auch kann.
Einfach selbst testen, denn genau wird dir keiner sagen können ob dein Vorhaben auch in Spielen übernommen wird.

Ob dein Vorhaben für den Fernseher auch so gut ist, steht auf einem anderem Blatt geschrieben.


----------



## claster17 (2. August 2017)

Sofern es nicht eins der seltenen Spiele ist, die die Frequenz auf ein sehr niedriges Niveau runtersetzen, sollte nichts gegen 100Hz sprechen. Garantiert mit 100Hz laufen die Spiele im Borderless Modus.


----------



## SilasHammig (2. August 2017)

Es gibt spiele wie Fallout oder Factorio, welche zwingend auf 60Hz laufen müssen, da die Physik und Simulation daran gebunden sind. Wenn solche Spiele mit 100 FPS laufen würden, wäre das Spiel ca. 67% schneller...das ist vor allem bei Shoooter (Fallout) besonders schlecht.


----------



## WalterWachtel (2. August 2017)

Ich teste das nachher mal in Bf1...zwar hab ich dort nur die Einstellung 1080p@60 Hz...aber die syncro ist ja deaktiviert...es hätte ja sein können das damit jemand Erfahrung hat. 

Der TV soll nur übergangsweise genutzt werden...also nicht auf dauer und es ist auch ein TV der mehr oder weniger über ist! 
Nach eine frage, wie kann ich den Input Lag in etwa bestimmen? Bzw. kann ich dazu einen Röhrenfernseher nehmen um einen Vergleichswert zu bekommen? War der Meinung das man das mit einer Röhre geht. Ich würde halt gern wissen ob der TV sich wenigstens für 2-3 Monate eignet zur Überbrückung.


----------



## WalterWachtel (2. August 2017)

SilasHammig schrieb:


> Es gibt spiele wie Fallout oder Factorio, welche zwingend auf 60Hz laufen müssen, da die Physik und Simulation daran gebunden sind. Wenn solche Spiele mit 100 FPS laufen würden, wäre das Spiel ca. 67% schneller...das ist vor allem bei Shoooter (Fallout) besonders schlecht.



Gibt es dazu eine Liste welche Spiele das sind? Ich gehe davon aus das diese dann ganz automatisch auf 60Hz laufen und ich nichts am Monitor dafür ändern muss...  Momentan zocke ich nur Fifa17 (bald 18), Bf1, Pubg und cod sollen dazukommen...


----------



## 0ssi (2. August 2017)

Das mit den 60Hz stimmt nicht. Die Spiele laufen dann einfach mit 60FPS@100Hz. Ist bei Skyrim und Rage auch so. Also HZ und FPS sind nicht voneinander abhängig.


----------



## SilasHammig (2. August 2017)

60FPS@100Hz erzeugen aber oft extreme Ruckler, so das es sinnvoller ist den Monitor auf 60Hz zu stellen.
Das Problem habe ich vor allem bei Factorio, Fallout habe ich auf meinem Monitor noch nicht gescheit zum laufen (3440x1440) gebracht


----------



## WalterWachtel (2. August 2017)

Naja, für den Fall kann ich ja einfach auf 60 Hz zurückstellen...ich habe mal eben Bf1 getestet, erst mit 100Hz, danach mit 60 Hz...ich würde mal sagen das das spiel tatsächlich mit 100 Hz liefen...wirklich beurteilen könnte man es nur wenn ich das gleiche TV Gerät daneben stehen hätte mit 60Hz...so ist es vllt auch nur Einbildung...


----------



## claster17 (2. August 2017)

Am leichtesten kann man es erkennen, wenn man auf dem Desktop Fenster hin- und herschiebt. Der Unterschied ist nämlich sehr deutlich.


----------



## JoM79 (2. August 2017)

Sa braucht es kein Fenster, dem Unterschied sieht man schon am Mauszeiger.


----------



## wuselsurfer (2. August 2017)

WalterWachtel schrieb:


> Monitor ist in dem Fall ein Sony  FullHd Fernseher mit eigentlich 60Hz.


Wie heißt der denn?


----------



## WalterWachtel (2. August 2017)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Sa braucht es kein Fenster, dem Unterschied sieht man schon am Mauszeiger.



Naja, da fällt mir nichts besonderes auf...




wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Wie heißt der denn?



Sony kdl 32w656


----------



## 0ssi (2. August 2017)

SilasHammig schrieb:


> 60FPS@100Hz erzeugen aber oft extreme Ruckler, so das es sinnvoller ist den Monitor auf 60Hz zu stellen.


Eigentlich gibt es keine Ruckler weil von den 60FPS werden einfach 40 Stück 2x angezeigt. Man stellt ja einen 60Hz Monitor auch nicht auf 40Hz wenn man nur 40FPS hat !?


----------



## 0ssi (2. August 2017)

WalterWachtel schrieb:


> ...ich habe mal eben Bf1 getestet, erst mit 100Hz, danach mit 60 Hz...ich würde mal sagen das das spiel tatsächlich mit 100 Hz liefen...
> wirklich beurteilen könnte man es nur wenn ich das gleiche TV Gerät daneben stehen hätte mit 60Hz...so ist es vllt auch nur Einbildung...


Es kommt drauf an mit wie viel FPS BF1 läuft weil mit 60FPS wirst du keinen Unterschied zwischen *60FPS*@60HZ und *60FPS*@100HZ merken.
Hast du aber 100FPS dann sieht 100FPS@*100HZ* viel besser aus als 100FPS@*60HZ* weil du bei 60HZ nur 60FPS von den 100FPS wahrnimmst.


----------



## WalterWachtel (2. August 2017)

0ssi schrieb:


> Es kommt drauf an mit wie viel FPS BF1 läuft weil mit 60FPS wirst du keinen Unterschied zwischen *60FPS*@60HZ und *60FPS*@100HZ merken.
> Hast du aber 100FPS dann sieht 100FPS@*100HZ* viel besser aus als 100FPS@*60HZ* weil du bei 60HZ nur 60FPS von den 100FPS wahrnimmst.



Bf1@120FPS gefixt...und die werden soweit ich das beobachte auch gehalten...


----------



## 0ssi (2. August 2017)

Im Spiel hattest du auch auf 1920x1080 100Hz gestellt ? Weil Standard ist 1920x1080 59,XXHz


----------



## WalterWachtel (2. August 2017)

ja natürlich


----------



## 0ssi (2. August 2017)

Trotzdem lieber die FPS per Fraps oder Afterburner einblenden weil es gibt viele Ryzen Bugs, der Letzte war hier.


----------



## wuselsurfer (2. August 2017)

Das sollte passen, da der Sony nominell ja 200Hz hat.


----------



## WalterWachtel (2. August 2017)

0ssi schrieb:


> Trotzdem lieber die FPS per Fraps oder Afterburner einblenden weil es gibt viele Ryzen Bugs, der Letzte war hier.



Fps sind mit shadowplay eingeblendet...


----------



## JoM79 (2. August 2017)

WalterWachtel schrieb:


> Naja, da fällt mir nichts besonderes auf...


Stell mal auf 60Hz und beweg den Zeiger relativ schnell hin und her.
Wenn du dann auf 100Hz stellst, solltestest du mehr Zeiger zwischen den Endpunkten sehen können.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sollte dann so ähnlich aussehen, links 144Hz und rechts 60Hz.


----------



## claster17 (2. August 2017)

Mach lieber den Test:
UFO Test: Frame Skipping Checker


----------



## Eol_Ruin (3. August 2017)

WalterWachtel schrieb:


> Sony kdl 32w656



Eigentlich ist es sehr ungewöhnlich das ein normaler TV mit 60Hz Standard-Eingangsfrequenz einfach so mit 100Hz angesteuert werden kann. 
Denn im Netz lese ich nix von mehr als 60Hz.


----------



## WalterWachtel (16. August 2017)

Hallo Leute, ich benötige mal eure hilfe bei der Auswahl des richtigen Monitors. Nutze mal den Thread hier einfach weiter.

Es ist jetzt so das ich mir gern einen Monitor holen würde, gespielt wird Bf1, Pubg, Fifa 17/18...und sicher kommen noch paar sachen dazu. Wie das neue Cod oder diverse andere Online Shooter was halt noch so kommen wird. 

So...ich hätte sofort 300 Euro für einen Monitor zur Verfügung, nur bin ich mir nicht ganz im klarem ob ich auf wqhd mit 75Hz oder fhd mit 144Hz gehen soll. Die größe sollte 24" nicht unterschreiten. Per DSR habe ich mal getestet wie viel Fps ich mit meiner Hardware auf 1440p noch so hinbekomme und da liege ich stabil bei 100 Fps mit vereinzelten Drop auf 85 etwa. Auf FHD liege ich bei 120-150 Fps. Eine neue GraKa ist für Anfang nächstes Jahr geplant. 

Ich habe mir mal 2 Monitore rausgesucht, was würdet Ihr an meiner stelle tun? Habt Ihr in der Preisklasse andere Empfehlungen?

Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei Mindfactory.de kaufen


Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei Mindfactory.de kaufen


----------

